# Plowing with a 2002 F-150 V8 4.6L 4x4



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

Would you recommend plowing with this truck, I got a great deal on a Fish 7.5 and this will be my first year plowing a few driveway nothing to crazy.

Just wondering if the suspension will hold up.. any mods should i do.. I am thinking about throwing this on there..

http://www.roughcountry.com/ford-suspension-lift-kit-474-20.html

any other suggestion welcome, even the recommendation of not Plowing with the truck is welcome.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You put ballast weight in the back of the bed to counteract the plow weight in the front. The engine of that truck maybe a big drawback. Not a lot of power on the low end. A place, plow trucks work. Especially driveway work. Low and slow but you need the beef to push the load. Working the engine that hard may kill it after one season.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

will give the same advice i'll give to the guy asking about using a chevy 1500 in the other thread. if you take things easy, and not get carried away pummeling the truck, it should survive doing a few driveways. unfortunately, the days of 1/2 tons driving around plowing for years and years have come and gone. you used to see lots of half tons with "real" 8 foot plows all the time, less and less now. The gap between 1/2 ton trucks and "work trucks" is getting wider and wider. 

Like Micki said, the truck will be seriously working. dont expect many years of duty.


----------



## jeffcof150 (Aug 28, 2011)

I plowed 3 years with my 03 f150 4.6. I never had an issue with it. It was my lawn care truck also in warm months. Ran a 7' boss poly with 2500lbs of salt in bed. Truck had 140xxx miles when I traded it in. Plowed parking lots and a few residential streets. I live near St. Louis. Couple events a month. We had a record snow in march last year. Truck ran about 30 hours straight. Not a single hiccup from it. I loved my 1/2 ton. Mine had plenty of power for what I was doing. I not saying its the perfect plow truck, but it definitely got the job done. If your gonna do it I recommend at least 8 ply tires and good charging system. only traded it in cause I got bigger accounts and found a smoking deal on a new truck If I kept it I was going to put on helper springs in rear or rebuild the leafs with an extra leaf for extra support for salt and lawn trailer. 
P.s. the guy I bought the poly plow from ran it on a ranger for 2 years!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A half ton are built lighter then 3/4 and 1 ton's. You tend to break front axle parts and wear brakes faster. Shocks and springs get tired faster. A buddy of mine does cement.( His nick name is Tear a sunder, _good story there_! ) He hauls broken up cement all summer. Then plows all winter with the same trucks. By the next fall the truck is done!


----------

